# écrire sur une image



## snoupicartoon (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un ipad 3 est je voudrais prendre une photo avec puis écrire dessus.
C'est pour faire un catalogue brouillon. 
Je sais que c'est possible mais pas comment. :confuses:

Merci, pour vos future réponse.


----------



## MJF (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Avec Noteshelf, excellente app...

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/noteshelf/id392188745?mt=8


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour MJF,

Je viens de lire qu'il ne prend pas les mots français et qu'il n'est pas fait pour les gauchers? Je vérifie, avant d'acheter.


Merci!


Caroline


----------



## chti (29 Mars 2012)

Lappli measures permet dajouter des mesures, angles, textes sur photo...


----------

